#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Пельмени диетические

## Буль

Пельмени диетические, вегетарианские.

Начинка: среднепорубленные остатки моркови, капусты, фасоли стручковой, пюре из маша, и вообще любые овощи, которые начинают пропадать. Выкладываем в сотейник и делаем рагу. Добавляем специи по вкусу.

Берём листы рисовой бумаги (такие тонкие рисовые лепёшки), они продаются во всех магазинах азиатской кухни. Чуть-чуть смачиваем лист, чтобы он стал мягким и клейким. Режем острым ножом на прямоугольники где-то 5х4 см.

Кладём столовой ложкой на лист овощи без сока, хорошо защипываем руками. Пельменина получается ~25 гр. (17 ккал.)

Можно на будущее этот полуфабрикат убрать в морозилку.

Пельмени кладём на большую тарелку, подливаем туда 1-2 мм. горячей воды, накрываем большой миской и ставим в микроволновку на режим 650-700 Вт. на 4-5 минут. Если есть пароварка -- делаем как написано в инструкции к пароварке, у меня её нет.

Вынимаем, снимаем миску, сливаем оставшуюся воду, украшаем: зелень 1 гр., терияки соус 15 гр. (27 ккал.), базилик, лайм и кунжут исключительно для украшения, ленивые и аскеты могут ничего этого не класть  :Wink: 

В общей сложности блюдо на картинке -- 455 ккал.

Приятного аппетита!

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (18.06.2012), AndyZ (18.06.2012), Dechen Norzang (18.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (18.06.2012), Hang Gahm (19.06.2012), Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Wyrd (18.06.2012), Zosia (20.06.2012), Алексей Е (18.06.2012), Аньезка (18.06.2012), Вова Л. (18.06.2012), Дхармананда (18.06.2012), Кузьмич (18.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (18.06.2012), Сергей Ч (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, а мне кажется, что пельмени вегетарианские - это вареники.

----------

Джигме (19.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

Да! Я ещё перед употреблением сбрызнул соусом Tabasco Habanero

Вложение 9601

Но осторожнее с ним, не переборщите! Он очень острый.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Судя по тому, сколько Вы налили табаско - Вы настоящий мужчина :Smilie: 

А лимон туда зачем - просто для красоты?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а мне кажется, что пельмени вегетарианские - это вареники.


Вареники из рисовой бумаги? Вряд ли.
Но это блюдо не обязательно называть пельменями, называйте, как хотите. Хоть баоши  :Wink:

----------

Svarog (18.06.2012), Аньезка (18.06.2012), Сергей Ч (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Судя по тому, сколько Вы налили табаско - Вы настоящий мужчина


Ох, испытываю привязанность к острой пище!  :Wink: 
То коричневое, что Вы видите на фото -- это терияки. Табаско я добавил после съёмки.




> А лимон туда зачем - просто для красоты?


Да, просто для красоты. Вообще-то туда просилось что-нибудь красное, но в холодильнике ничего такого не нашлось. Можно было бы наоборот: оттенить белой моцареллой, но не хотелось повышать калорийность блюда. Так что уж получилось так, как получилось  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Бао, Вашей семье повезло.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Рецепт замечательный, только вот микроволновка тут явно не в тему. Лучше заморочиться пароваркой  :Smilie:

----------

Hang Gahm (19.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, Вашей семье повезло.


Вы же не скажете им что я это готовил? Тарелку я уже помыл и поставил на место  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Рецепт замечательный, только вот микроволновка тут явно не в тему. Лучше заморочиться пароваркой


At will!

----------


## AndyZ

Совет с микроволновкой очен кстати. Всегда боюсь там что-то готовить, т.к. нет контроля. А тут пар все делает.  :Kiss:

----------


## Kit

По моему это отвратительная тамасическа жратва делающая ум ленивым, вялым и угнетенным.

----------

Кунсанг (18.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Бао  :Kiss:

----------

Буль (18.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> По моему это отвратительная тамасическа жратва делающая ум ленивым, вялым и угнетенным.


голубятина с вином, хотите сказать, тоже плохая еда?  :EEK!: 
а рыбьи потрошки?  :Frown:

----------


## Кунсанг

Бао не может отойти от фильма Шеф с Жаном Рено :Smilie:  Ни в коем случае нельзя ложить базилик или что там было :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

мда.... взять на вооружение рисовую бумагу. Начинить собираюсь давленой вареной фасолью с чесноком, и базилик как раз уместен будет. или с сыр, вроде дор блю, добавить для остроты? и  наверное - обжаривать в масле тоже можно... ох уж привязанность ко вкусной пище....

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Начинить собираюсь давленой вареной фасолью с чесноком


Столько фасоли -- не тяжеловато будет? Я бы лука с капустой туда подварил бы...
А чеснок в каком виде?




> или с сыр, вроде дор блю, добавить для остроты?


Либо сыр забьёт чеснок, либо наоборот. Сделайте лучше острый соус, каждый добавит столько, сколько ему нужно 




> и  наверное - обжаривать в масле тоже можно...


Да, можно. Только начинку немного пожиже лучше бы сделать. Но немного!  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Да, просто для красоты. Вообще-то туда просилось что-нибудь красное, но в холодильнике ничего такого не нашлось. Можно было бы наоборот: оттенить белой моцареллой


Да Вы художник! :Smilie:

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Бао, респект!!!!!! У меня пароварка есть, попробую. И тесто -- не рисовое, тут его нет, а просто мука с водой смешанная, как здесь обычно мо-мо делают. Секрет в том, что тесто должно быть очень тонким. Ещё есть вкуснячие вег. момо -- шпинат с сыром в начинку. Оч. популярное тут блюдо. Благо шпината навалом.

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы же не скажете им что я это готовил? Тарелку я уже помыл и поставил на место


Бао, вы последнее время какой-то очень человечный. У вас жена не беременная случаем?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Ещё есть вкуснячие вег. момо -- шпинат с сыром в начинку. Оч. популярное тут блюдо. Благо шпината навалом.


Интересно. А можно описание поподробнее?

----------


## Буль

> Бао, вы последнее время какой-то очень человечный. У вас жена не беременная случаем?


Не сознаётся...  :Confused:

----------

Neroli (18.06.2012), Топпер- (18.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Интересно. А можно описание поподробнее?


Ну, мелко рубленый шпинат, а сыр может быть разным -- плавленый там, либо козий, либо типа брынзы. Либо типа моцареллы. Вообще тут в Индии сыр только либо плавленый, либо "панир", т.е. как адыгейский, только не солёный, а пресный. Тофу -- не вкусно, ИМХО. Всё это мелко режется, специи кладутся, зелень, чеснок, если люди его едят. А тесто делается из муки и воды, больше ничего не надо. Тонко раскатать, порезать на кубики маленькие, и из каждого кубика скатать с помощью скалки тонкие кружочки. Туда кладётся начинка, и лепятся круглые или полукруглые пельмешки. А потом на пароварке их минут пятнадцать надо кипятить. Всё удовольствие. Очень вкусно!

----------

Буль (18.06.2012), Вова Л. (18.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

Спасибо, обязательно попробую сделать!

----------

Нико (18.06.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

ммм, момошки с сыром... на парУ - объедение, вареные в воде вареники все-таки уступают  :Kiss: 

Хотя, с рисовой бумагой - интересный вариант. Надо будет попробовать. А то тесто месить - лень...

----------

Pema Sonam (18.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (19.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

Кстати, с размером бумаги я, похоже, погорячился. Сейчас представил -- вроде бы маловат размерчик. На глаз нужно чтобы размер теста был площадью больше двух спичечных коробков, лежащих рядом. А то начинки мало поместится. В общем, поэкспериментируйте. А то у меня под рукой нет линейки.  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> ммм, момошки с сыром... на парУ - объедение, вареные в воде вареники все-таки уступают 
> 
> Хотя, с рисовой бумагой - интересный вариант. Надо будет попробовать. А то тесто месить - лень...


Вообще у тибетцев приготовление момо -- это целый процесс, типа развлечения. Собираются все соседи, человек десять, с упоением месят и раскатывают тесто, делают начинку, лепят, парят... С шутками и прибаутками. На всё про всё уходит часа два... Зато потом как вкусно коллективно всё это поедается...

----------

Вова Л. (18.06.2012)

----------


## Иджа

В китае узнали рецепт один, начинка для пельменей. В основне: Пай цай(пекинская капуста), морковь, крахмальная лапша. Вариационный компонент: сельдерей, цзю цай（лук душистый, дикий чеснок), фасоль стручковая. Специи по вкусу!

----------

Буль (19.06.2012), Топпер- (19.06.2012)

----------


## Иджа

Еще кстати вспомнил. Начинака из помидоров.  Правда в китае добавляют яйцо, но можно заменить на сыр. Плюс зелень: кинза, фенхель, укроп, базилик или что по вкусу. Специи соотвественно. 
Не дурно получается начинка из кабачков.

----------

Буль (19.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бао, моццареллу уж лучше тогда вовнутрь пельменя с очищенным томатом :Smilie:  Можно чесноку добавить. И тогда получаем примерно такой пельмень(ну, не совсем пельмень, правда :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, моццареллу уж лучше тогда вовнутрь пельменя с очищенным томатом Можно чесноку добавить. И тогда получаем примерно такой пельмень(ну, не совсем пельмень, правда


Насколько я вижу его нужно обжаривать в масле? Не очень-то диетично получается  :Smilie: 
А моцареллу и томат надо класть сырыми?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно не обжаривать, можно печь в духовке, как пиццу. Можно делать очень маленькими, и даже схалтурить из промышленного теста :Smilie:  Помидоры можно припустить, но можно и сырым, но без кожи и тонко нарезанным. И вообще начинку любую положить. И будут наши пирожки тогда :Smilie:

----------

Буль (19.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Anthony

А рисовое тесто как-то делается самостоятельно? А то у нас в провансе тяжеловато с азиато-продуктами

----------


## Буль

> А рисовое тесто как-то делается самостоятельно? А то у нас в провансе тяжеловато с азиато-продуктами


Берёте рисовую муку, воду и замешиваете. Рисовое тесто готово!  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Благо шпината навалом.


Что есть шпинат?
Трава такая?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, это ботва такая, навроде салата, листья небольшие, но уваривется ужасно, и для порции в 100 г вареного шпината надо целый мешок свежего :Smilie:  

Но вы идите в крупный торговый центр и говорите - мне б мороженого шпинату :Smilie:  Скорее всего, в морозильных рядах он есть, он даже в Пятерочках теперь есть :Smilie:  Сварите его, отожмите воду, положите сливочного масла и соли и попробуйте. Вкус немного вяжущий, специфический. Может, он вам и не понравится. Наедине сам по себе он на любителя. А вот в совокупности с другими добавками бывает хорошо. 

Хотя я его трескаю во всех видах. И даже сырым в салате :Smilie: 

Самое крутое шпинат с творогом(рикоттой) - это классическая начинка итальянских равиолей.

Вы спросите лучше, что такое спаржа или артишоки заодно :Smilie:

----------

Буль (19.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

Шпинатный суп-пюре с добавлением сливок -- ням-ням.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вообще вопрос риторический, типа как Бао меня про глутамат натрия спросил.
у нас шпината нет (ни в одной из торговых сетей), народ и правда такого не ест, а спаржа с артишоками разумеется есть,
я когда то в детстве думал что шпинат это типа морской капусты

----------


## Anthony



----------

Нико (19.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> вообще вопрос риторический, типа как Бао меня про глутамат натрия спросил.
> у нас шпината нет (ни в одной из торговых сетей), народ и правда такого не ест, а спаржа с артишоками разумеется есть,
> я когда то в детстве думал что шпинат это типа морской капусты



В Бурятии шпината нет, не растёт. Спаржи и артишоков тоже нет и в России в Москве , уверяю вас, итоже не все знают спаржу и артишоки, так как сталкивалась с историей моей приятельницы, как та готовила спаржу с рыбой.. И нона е знала, с какого конца едят артишоки. Но зато есть в Бурятии другие растения. Типа саранки, дикого лука, чеснока, ещё что, не помню,  которых здесь тоже нет. По витаминам превосходят, по вкусовым качествам иные. По-любому, кухня зависела от климата и местности.

----------


## Буль

> сталкивалась с историей моей приятельницы, как та готовила спаржу с рыбой.. И нона е знала, с какого конца едят артишоки.


Ничего удивительного -- готовить спаржу, но не знать с какого конца есть артишоки...  :Wink:

----------

Вова Л. (19.06.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Ничего удивительного -- готовить спаржу, но не знать с какого конца есть артишоки...


Как будто мы артишоки с дества едим! Один раз на какой-той ярмарке купил запеченый артишок с хлебно-томатной начинкой. Сразу же укусил лист с этой начинкой, а оказалось нужно было только с внутренней стороны листа есть, т.к. лист совершенно жесткий, либо только сердцевину. Так что непростой зверь этот артишок  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Как будто мы артишоки с дества едим! Один раз на какой-той ярмарке купил запеченый артишок с хлебно-томатной начинкой.


Даже трудно представить что Вы на самом деле купили... Хлебная начинка артишока -- это за гранью добра и зла...  :Big Grin: 




> Сразу же укусил лист с этой начинкой, а оказалось нужно было только с внутренней стороны листа есть, т.к. лист совершенно жесткий, либо только сердцевину. Так что непростой зверь этот артишок


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Спасибо, давно так не смеялся  :Big Grin:

----------


## AndyZ

[QUOTE=Бао;480827]Даже трудно представить что Вы на самом деле купили... Хлебная начинка артишока -- это за гранью добра и зла...  :Big Grin: 

Ну, не совсем хлебная. Из сухарей. В общем это классический рецепт.

----------

Буль (19.06.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ничего удивительного -- готовить спаржу, но не знать с какого конца есть артишоки...


Lf_ ghbyntkmzbwf vjy heccrfy_ fhnbijrb b d Vjcrdt ztlfdzj epzfkb_ lf b cj cgfhöt

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Ничего удивительного -- готовить спаржу, но не знать с какого конца есть артишоки...



Спаржа в Москве недавно. А аришоков русские тоже недавно увидели. Помню, на Мальте показывала, что рукола там как трава везде растёт, удивления было у русских друзей моих много, глазам не верили. Руколу на дачах стали недавно сажать в Подмосковье. Правда, не знаю, как она растёт у них. Но вроде получается как-то.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Как будто мы артишоки с дества едим! Один раз на какой-той ярмарке купил запеченый артишок с хлебно-томатной начинкой. Сразу же укусил лист с этой начинкой, а оказалось нужно было только с внутренней стороны листа есть, т.к. лист совершенно жесткий, либо только сердцевину. Так что непростой зверь этот артишок


Многие даже не знают в первого раза, что спаржу чистить надо. А артишок можно в анекдоты включать, как начинают готовить.

----------


## Джигме

Для меня "Пельмени диетические, вегетарианские" звучит как "вегетарианский стейк"  или "вегетарианский бифштекс".

----------


## Джигме

> Даже трудно представить что Вы на самом деле купили... Хлебная начинка артишока -- это за гранью добра и зла...


То есть в Нирване? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как будто мы артишоки с дества едим! Один раз на какой-той ярмарке купил запеченый артишок с хлебно-томатной начинкой. Сразу же укусил лист с этой начинкой, а оказалось нужно было только с внутренней стороны листа есть, т.к. лист совершенно жесткий, либо только сердцевину. Так что непростой зверь этот артишок


Вообще-то артишок - нечто вроде шишки( фыфки) :Smilie:  А вообще чистить артишоки вот как - ужасная мука, некоторые виды колются, от них коричневеют руки, и каждый артишок = практически сплошной отход. Но вкусный. 

А спаржу чистить не надо, ее уже обычно продают в Европе чистой, снимается только пленка поближе к корню и зубчикообразные лостья, все равно ее варят, и едят только нежную верхнюю половину - до волокнистости и застревания волокон в зубах :Smilie: .

----------


## Буль

> Вообще-то артишок - нечто вроде шишки( фыфки)


Хм... Вообще-то это бутон цветка. Но... при определённом подходе -- любой объект это "нечто вроде шишки"  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> вообще вопрос риторический, типа как Бао меня про глутамат натрия спросил.
> у нас шпината нет (ни в одной из торговых сетей), народ и правда такого не ест, а спаржа с артишоками разумеется есть,
> я когда то в детстве думал что шпинат это типа морской капусты


Ну так щавель -- заменитель шпината, только кислее.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хм... Вообще-то это бутон цветка. Но... при определённом подходе -- любой объект это "нечто вроде шишки"


Хорош бутон...с когтями :Smilie: 



Видно, Вы некоторых сортов не видели. Шишкообразных :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Пемочка, так славно всё это... Под вечер так отвлекает от мрачных мыслей про сансару....Спасибо!!! Как Телец - Тельцу???

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012)

----------


## Иджа

> Хорош бутон...с когтями
> Видно, Вы некоторых сортов не видели. Шишкообразных


Вы так любите видеть мир своими глазами? 
На мой взгляд через чур ))))

Артишок -действиительно бутон! 

"Овощ», который употребляется в пищу, это фактически нераскрывшаяся корзинка будущего цветка, который в зрелом виде имеет сходство с чертополохом, цветущим красивым фиолетовым или синим цветом. У колючего артишока в пищу употребляют мясистые цветоложи (основания корзинок, или донышки), а у испанского— мясистые черешки прикорневых листьев. "

Ну а шишка - — видоизмененный побег, развивающийся на концах веток хвойных и некоторых других растений в виде маленьких образований, покрытых чешуйками.

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012)

----------


## Иджа

> Для меня "Пельмени диетические, вегетарианские" звучит как "вегетарианский стейк"  или "вегетарианский бифштекс".


Пельмени вообще  то ничего общего с мясом то и не имеют.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы так любите видеть мир своими глазами? 
> На мой взгляд через чур ))))


А чьими же еще я должна его видеть? :Smilie:  Хотите навязать мне свой взгляд? :Smilie: 




> Артишок -действиительно бутон!


Я знаю, что бутон...но похож на фыфку :Smilie:

----------

Буль (20.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Пельмени вообще  то ничего общего с мясом то и не имеют.


Этимологически да, но традиционно начинка либо мясная, либо рыбная.  :Cool:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Спаржи и артишоков тоже нет и в России в Москве.


А чем же тогда фарцуют торговые сети  :Frown:

----------

Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Ну так щавель -- заменитель шпината, только кислее.


 я из щавеля щи варю, нормально так получается

единственное что я не пробовал (общеизвестное) и как нибудь хочу отведать, так это славянских братьев и сестер моих окрошку, слышал в сие чудо квас наливают (или это квас с салатом и мясом).

----------


## Aion

> единственное что я не пробовал (общеизвестное) и как нибудь хочу отведать, так это славянских братьев и сестер моих окрошку, слышал в сие чудо квас наливают (или это квас с салатом и мясом).





> Окрошка представляет собой смесь мелко нарезанных овощей, обладающих нейтральным вкусом (например, отварные картофель, репа, морковь, брюква, свежие огурцы), пряных трав (мелко нарезанный зелёный лук, петрушка, укроп, сельдерей, кервель, эстрагон), варёных вкрутую яиц, заправленную специальной окрошечной заправкой из растёртых в небольшом количестве кваса или огуречного рассола, горчицы, зелёного лука, черного перца, хрена и желтков яиц, залитую опять же специальным окрошечным квасом или окрошечным квасом пополам с обыкновенным хлебным, и заправленную сметаной.
> Окрошка, кроме овощной, бывает также мясной или рыбной. В этих случаях к овощной части окрошки добавляются мясо или рыба в пропорции к овощам 1:1.
> Окрошка


 :Cool:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> единственное что я не пробовал (общеизвестное) и как нибудь хочу отведать, так это славянских братьев и сестер моих окрошку, слышал в сие чудо квас наливают (или это квас с салатом и мясом).


Попробуй лучше ботвинью.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На мой взгляд шпинат сильно отличается от щавеля.  :Smilie: 

Бао, а Вы пригласите меня на ботвинью? :Smilie:  У меня ностальгия к русской кухне. И сервиз Ваш хочется узреть..... :Smilie:

----------


## Иджа

> Этимологически да, но традиционно начинка либо мясная, либо рыбная.


Кто так сказал? 
И вообще люди прдают значение масю последние века. До этого бедняки не могли всегда есть мясо. 
Так не уверен в традиционной начинке лиш мясной! В китае не мясная начинка так же почитается как и мясная!

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а Вы пригласите меня на ботвинью? У меня ностальгия к русской кухне. И сервиз Ваш хочется узреть.....


Вряд ли. К сожалению у меня сейчас нет возможности принимать гостей.  :Frown:

----------


## Wyrd

Я читал, что норма потребления мяса на человека в год - около 80 кг. По России получается что-то около 16 кг/человекогод. А бедняки, кстати, здоровьем никогда не отличались.

Опять-таки, никого не агитирую. Сам мяса не ем, молоко и яйца онли.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Я читал, что норма потребления мяса на человека в год - около 80 кг. По России получается что-то около 16 кг/человекогод. А бедняки, кстати, здоровьем никогда не отличались.
> 
> Опять-таки, никого не агитирую. Сам мяса не ем, молоко и яйца онли.


И что веганы в России так недовольны? :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Кто так сказал?


Википедия глаголит. А вообще, Вы пельмени когда-нибудь ели? Если ели, какая начинка была?  :Cool:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Я читал, что норма потребления мяса на человека в год - около 80 кг. По России получается что-то около 16 кг/человекогод. А бедняки, кстати, здоровьем никогда не отличались.
> 
> [COLOR="#D3D3D3"[/COLOR]


Зато супы спасли здоровье. Мясо -оно разное по цене и качеству. Говорю, как мясоедка урожденная и генетическая, которой врачи прописывают мясо ежедневно для здоровья и норималного баланса.  :Big Grin: . Качественное мясо, экологически чистое, со вкусом мяса, с альпийских лугов, настоящее нагуленное на чистых водах и травах, в европе кг стоит около 30 евро минимум, так что, то мясо, которое пожирает масса в европе стоит около 7-8 евро кг. То же самое с качественной рыбой из настоящих альпийских водоемов, рыба , которой Шуберт писал симфонии и серенады, например, стоит не менее 10 евро за кг и дальше цены могут быть запредельными тоже, правда, дороже 30 евро за кг тоже не видела. .

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Попробуй лучше ботвинью.


Что сие есть?

----------


## Zosia

Спасибо за рецепты, а вот в такой отличной пароварке очень здорово все это готовить
http://www.fuji-san.ru/product/1702/

----------

Буль (20.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Что сие есть?


Это такая статья в Википедии  :Wink:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Супы из крапивы сейчас пойдут, черемша уже прошла. спаржа тоже прошла уже. Противнее супа с клубникой ничего не пробовала.

----------


## Aion

> черемша уже прошла


В Сибири ещё нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> В Сибири ещё нет.



Черемша не везде растёт. Собирать её просто так запрещено. И она довольно дорогая, витаминов много, как начинается сезон, везде все успевают есть черемшу во всех видах.. так что, пользуйтесь.

----------


## Aion

> Черемша не везде растёт.


У меня на даче прямо растёт, а если в лес отойти, так и подавно...

----------


## Нико

> Зато супы спасли здоровье. Мясо -оно разное по цене и качеству. Говорю, как мясоедка урожденная и генетическая, которой врачи прописывают мясо ежедневно для здоровья и норималного баланса. . Качественное мясо, экологически чистое, со вкусом мяса, с альпийских лугов, настоящее нагуленное на чистых водах и травах, в европе кг стоит около 30 евро минимум, так что, то мясо, которое пожирает масса в европе стоит около 7-8 евро кг. То же самое с качественной рыбой из настоящих альпийских водоемов, рыба , которой Шуберт писал симфонии и серенады, например, стоит не менее 10 евро за кг и дальше цены могут быть запредельными тоже, правда, дороже 30 евро за кг тоже не видела. .


Прям симфония рыбе-мясу. Традиционный бурятский буддизм, не иначе.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Прям симфония рыбе-мясу. Традиционный бурятский буддизм, не иначе.



Да, от цен на хорошее мясо не так запоешь, хоть оперу напиши МЯЯЯСУ! Шуберт потому так рано умер, что мяса мало ел, форель вам- не омуль и не язь байкальский. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> У меня на даче прямо растёт, а если в лес отойти, так и подавно...


Даже в Альпах не везде черемша. В европе черемши мало, потому запрет.

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Sucheeinennick (20.06.2012), Zosia (23.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, от цен на хорошее мясо не так запоешь, хоть оперу напиши МЯЯЯСУ! Шуберт потому так рано умер, что мяса мало ел, форель вам- не омуль и не язь байкальский.


Да, была на Байкале и пробовала омуль. Жаль, что Шуберту это сделать не удалось. )))))

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо за рецепты, а вот в такой отличной пароварке очень здорово все это готовить
> http://www.fuji-san.ru/product/1702/
> Вложение 9630


Тока это не пароварка, а конечный результат. Типа чтобы красивше выглядел продукт.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, была на Байкале и пробовала омуль. Жаль, что Шуберту это сделать не удалось. )))))


Шуберт, наверно, был плохой композтор - на кусок мяяяясу не мог себе даже заработать, перебивался горной экологицки чистой форелью из альпийских горных рек, вот несчастный :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------

